# Altivar 31?



## randyjaco (Aug 7, 2012)

I just acquired an Altivar 31 VFD with a 2 hp 3 ph motor. I am electronically challenged but I have managed to set up 2 Teco units that work great. This one I believe I have the wiring right, but when I went to start it up; I notice I have no Potentiometer or RUN Stop buttons on the unit. I presume I have to hook up a remote control. I even have a spare from my Teco units. The question is how do I hook it up? The unit doesn't seem to have the same terminal designations and it has a CAT 4 socket. (could be CAT 5?)

The name plate says ATV31HU15M2. I have the manual and CD that came with it, but I sure can't find any info on how simply turn it on and off and vary the speed manually.

TIA

Randy


----------



## ab190001 (Aug 8, 2012)

You may have to go through the programming manual (either on your CD) or here

http://www.global-download.schneider-electric.com/85257578007E5C8A/all/F6CD6AEFE86DFCBB88257578006510D7/$File/atv31_programming_manual_en_1624589_04.pdf


My Mitsubishi VFD only came with a simple set of start/stop/rev/mode/set buttons (hidden under a plastic door).

I had to go deep into programming configurations just to get those buttons to respond the first time I wanted a quick check of operation (very powerful configuration programming, but a bit complex also).

I'm in process to add an external potentiometer and buttons to move the controls away from the VFD itself at which time, I will reset one of the programming registers to allow that change in interface.

Andy


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, a little too complex for my meager mind. I'd just like to get it to start and stop and be able to change the speeds. I am more of an analog kinda guy.

Randy


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 9, 2012)

CAT 4 is good for 16 Mbps speed max, has 4 conductors and is roughly equivalent to the CAT 3 we see in telephone applications. 3 is a little slower, and the cable isn't twisted pair.

CAT 5 is 4 pairs (8 wires) that are configured as 4 twisted pairs, usually referred to as UTP (Unshielded Twisted Pair). It's good for up to roughly 1 Gbps.

They are NOT interchangeable. Usually, shielded wire is better for controls, and should be chassis grounded on one end only. CAT 5 or 5e is available as shielded. Either foil with a drain wire, or braid shielding.


----------

